# How much ammo is enough?



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I've seen comments here and other places stating you should stock up on ammo and citing numbers anywhere from 500 to 1,000 to 10,000 rounds.

What do you think is an appropriate amount?

For your consideration I'd like to offer:

Scenario. You are in your 20's. TEOTWAWKI happens. Total collapse, highly unlikely you'll ever be able to buy ammo again. It is reasonable you expect to live into your 60's so we'll say 4 decades, 40 years. How much do you need?

22lr - you shoot 5 rounds per day for food (squirrels, small game, etc.) (365 * 5 = about 1800) plus a few hundred additional for training, practice, re-sighting your scope, etc. So let's say 2000 per year. 10 years = 20,000. 4 decades = 80,000 rounds. About 160 bricks.

308/30-06 - you average 5 per week for food, practice, etc. about 250 per year. 250*40 = 10,000 rounds.

.223 - let's say 25 per week for practice and 2 fire fights with MZBs with 250 rounds per fight. 1250+500 = 1750 * 40 = 70,000 rounds.

See where I'm going with this? Also this is based on a per person. So if you have a larger family/group and have 4 people out hunting small game, then for 40 years you'd need 320,000 rounds (almost 650 bricks) if you fit the scenario listed above. At $20 per brick this is $13,000 just for the 22lr ammo for your group with four shooters.


I'm not advocating for or against these scenarios or a total collapse. But instead putting forth some possible situations and what you would need in each case. 

What do you think is the right amount to have? Do you have that much storage? Can you even afford it? How about trying to move it if you had to bug out?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We might two shotguns. We have maybe 100 slugs and 50 buckshot rounds. We expect a collapse to last a year before the government regains control of the country. I think it's unrealistic to expect the collapse to go on forever. Even with an EMP we'll have some type of government eventually.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

What if you reload? That might help.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very good point. Imho you can never have too much ammo. Thhat being said their are cost, storage, and transportation concerns. If I had to pick a number though I would say 500 rds in my BOB. 1000 rds in my BOV. And 10,000 in my BOL. I would stash ammo as possible. They would be in 1000 rds catches. To conserve my ammo I trap game. Also I hunt with a bow. But these ammo numbers are small in my opinion its were I would like to be. When I have that much stored I will just raise my goal.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with what you are saying. Having ammo stored by the semi load would be great but I would be broke long before that. I agree with 8 to 10K in .22 cause that only be around 400 bucks. My goals are to have 2 to 3k for all calibers in pistol and combat rifle with lots more for .22 for training / trade / hunting. Also be careful, some low price .22 can go bad due to low quality control issues.


----------



## DirtyHarry (Mar 8, 2012)

You can have a lot more amo for less money by reloading. That also gives you options. Some powders can be used in several rifles so you can load what you need. Some powders will work for both shotgun and handgun. You can also choose which bullets you need at the time rather than being stuck with what was loaded in the amo you bought. If you want to invest even more you can get into swaging bullets. Then as long as you can find copper and lead you can make your own. You can get by molding lead bullets for handguns but you need copper jackets for rifles. 

I think there is a big problem with the idea of stockpiling amo for hunting. I worked in the prison for 25 years and nearly everyone I worked with said when TSHTF they are going to the country to live off the land. Well I live in the country all the time and I can tell you that if just those of us that are already here had to live off the land you wouldn't be able to find a deer within a month and within six months you wouldn't see a rabbit, squirrel, or edible bird. Most of my amo storage is for protection and protecting what I have set up for food. Of course I would hunt but I would hunt quick because I know the animals won't be there for long.

Also something to think about is the possibility of having to go mobile. How much can you take with you? You can never have too much amo unless it eats up too much of your budget and prevents you from buying other things you may need more. Whatever your plans are for amo I would recommend keeping it to yourself. I'm talking about those around you that know you. During conversations about the collapse of law and order I have also had people say they weren't doing anything to prepare. They would just come to my place. I didn't say it but I had to think to myself, they must not want to live long.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd say 5000 rounds of each caliber you own.


----------



## texmedic (Feb 23, 2012)

My goal for now is 500 rnds in 7.62, and 100 each of 12 gauge, .45, and .357. As many .22 lr as possible. Once I reach it, I'll double that amount for my next goal. Reloading is the way to go for sure.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Long time survival gun*

Long term survival gun:
The best one is a 12 gage single or double barrel shot gun.

You can stock a variety of shells loaded for special intended use.

You can even get shells to shoot a flare.

In addition to this you can lay in a huge stock of black powder and shotgun primers. You might want to get a slug mold so you can mold your own slugs from wheel weights , ect.

With the powder and primers you can reload your shotgun shells repeatedly.

Black powder never goes bad. If it gets wet, when it drys back out, it is as potent as ever.

If you cut the plastic from the brass case on a spent shell, you can use the brass to reload a primer into and once you put it in your gun, you can load it just like a muzzel loader.

Dave Canterberry has a vidio on this available on U tube.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

or you could have a couple flintlocks,a 28ga for sqs.chucks,small game and a 50cal rifle for big game, a lb of FFFFg, 4lbs of FFg, the knowledge about how to make your own BP and salvage lead.there should be plenty of autos laying around with batteries and wheel weights.



the other option is learn how to use BP in your shotgun shells, just stock up on ten thousand primers($40.)a couple hundred hulls(20 bucks or free)use the same hulls 7-12 times for both shot and round balls.

forget the romantic idea of living off the land, thousands go out hunting every yr now and not that many get any game.
spend more time on food and your defences and less money on throw away guns and ammo.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Just one more case.... always!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Just one more case.... always!


Yep, there it is, IMO there is no such thing as to much ammo.
Reloading is the way to go.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Yep, there it is, IMO there is no such thing as to much ammo.
> Reloading is the way to go.


I deffenantly agree. The more ammo a person has the better chance of not running out. I try to buy 2 times whatever I shoot. I try to spread the limited amount of funds I have on all needs. So ammo can't be your only purchase.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

md1911 said:


> I deffenantly agree. The more ammo a person has the better chance of not running out. I try to buy 2 times whatever I shoot. I try to spread the limited amount of funds I have on all needs. So ammo can't be your only purchase.


agreed there is never enough ammo, food or water. even if your weapon /weapons fail you can always use it for barter


----------



## SMOKEYMOUNTAIN (Dec 5, 2011)

Realistically,

12-15k .22lr
5k pistol
1k 12 gauge: mix of slugs, 00 buck, and bird shot.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

There is never enough... that's why I can't stop buying.

8 different calibers and almost 5 figures by now...

*It becomes an addiction !* :gaah:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

One round or the 10 cent solution?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

my 2 cents:

Unless you are in your BOL no sense carrying any more Ammo can you can comfortably carry.
A little extra can serve as currency.
I think the numbers are high: For example if you have 2 firefights a week you will not last more than couple weeks if you're lucky.

My approach.
Revolver Handgun Ammo:
Little trianng needed you go into SHTF with your knowledge and will not train again since using the ammo for real in the future will be your training:

One medium size animal per every 2 weeks week = 3-5 rounds/mo. yes I am assuming not many misses as your ammo will be more valuabale than your time.

is this slow?
yes but remember ammo isnt free and do you really want to attract other thru constant firing in vicinty of your BOL?

I am a large guy and quite strong for my age but would not carry more than 1000 rds 5.56 or similair weight ammo.

Since 22 LR is so cheap and not loud and so light. I think its a great value adder since a rabbit or similar can provide a lot of caloric value for the price of one well aimed 22LR.
If everyne is hunting it may depress the numbers of game but since so few PPL really know whow ot shoot or even survice the first few weeks/months of complete breakdown I wouldnt worry too much about all the game be gone certainly not in the more out of the way areas. ( especilly as gasoline slowly disappears.
Just be patient for the perfect shot opportunity and not waste ammo on marginal opportunities.

The above matters only in _compelte_ breakdown situations which I think are not so realistic in our lifetimes.


----------



## gitnready4it (Dec 27, 2011)

Just buy what you can reasonably afford and balance with all of your other preps. 22lr is my #1 choice, don't think there will be much big game anyway. Then I concentrate mostly on defensive rounds to protect what I have.eep:


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

You guys are funny.....this is from my personal experience......when we were going out on patrol I would carry only what I felt comfortable with and as soon as someone got hit I would then take his ammo.........moving forward, you only need to kill someone and then take the ammo that came with him, don't forget to thank him for it......now days must people have the same caliber of bullets and weapons.

What are you guys going to do? sit on a lawn chair and trade bullets at 1,500 yards?.....must firefights are over in two to five minutes, I mean, if you are looking at what you are shooting at and not blindfolded.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

I didn't realize deer carried ammo...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ponce said:


> You guys are funny.....this is from my personal experience......when we were going out on patrol I would carry only what I felt comfortable with and as soon as someone got hit I would then take his ammo.........moving forward, you only need to kill someone and then take the ammo that came with him, don't forget to thank him for it......now days must people have the same caliber of bullets and weapons.
> 
> What are you guys going to do? sit on a lawn chair and trade bullets at 1,500 yards?.....must firefights are over in two to five minutes, I mean, if you are looking at what you are shooting at and not blindfolded.


IMO the initial question wasn't how much ammo to carry with you on patrol, guard duty, or whatever, but how much ammo you have stored that you feel is enough.

As I responded, I honestly don't think that there is any such thing as having to much ammo, and I also feel that you should be set up to reload to fit your needs.

Keep in mind that in a total SHTF situation you will no longer be able to "run out" and buy more ammo or anything else for that matter.

Since you brought it up I will comment on the "firefight" and try and counter some of the 'BS".

I never took the occasion to "time" a firefight, but if memory serves they lasted a lot longer than "two to five minutes".

If you are able to defeat the enemy or at least cause them to retreat, only then can you "scavange" firearms, ammo, and equipment from the ones that were killed. You know that in the "firefights" I was involved in, I never did see anyone call for a "time out" so they could pick up someone's ammo. If someone close to you gets hit and dosen't make it then you possibly have acess to his gear (if you can get to him without getting your butt shot off) because my mind set at the time was just trying to keep as much of my "big ass" behind cover as possible and still be able to return fire.

In almost every engagement I was involved in there wasn't an opportunity to take a well aimed shot at "old charlie" because he wasn't exposing any more of himself than we were. There was a whole bunch of "spray and pray" going on on both sides, and in almost every case we were the ones that were fired on first and our ultimate goal was not to try and overwhelm someone we really couldn't see, but to try and disengage, move back until we could either somewhat safely "haul ass" or set up a defensive position and wait for some type of support.

In Vietnam, even if you were able to capture the enemies equipment, his ammo was usless to you (5.56 vs 7.62x39) unless you decided to use his weapon.

I realize that a whole bunch of time has passed (over 40 years) and a whole bunch has changed since this "oldvet" last had this "big butt" shot at, but I would imagine the feelings and thinking process of the individual "grunt" that is in a fire fight in this day and age is about the same as ours was and that is, "do what you have to do to survive".


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend of mine looked at my stock of hunting ammo and figured that at the rate of 11 deer / year, I have enough stocked up to last at least 80 years. I like to buy a box of .22LR each pay-day (500+ rounds), so, in a year I buy 26 boxes (13,000+ rounds) and then every once in a while I'll buy a couple cases of 12-guage for practice and then ... 

How many is enough stored, my only answer is what you can afford to store, both financially and space-wise - then that is enough. Once you start spending good money on ammo instead of on food and other supplies, you may have to re-evaluate your spending habits ..


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I like to see everyone's replies, some have been quite good. There really isn't any correct answer, I believe, although "as much as possible without neglecting your other needs" is probably as close as you'll get. I wanted to start this thread with the intent of showing just how much you really need to last 40 years, IF, you fit one of the profiles I presented. Obviously YMMV and only you can decide what makes sense for your situation and what SHTF event happens.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Old Vet? I don't know who you were with but after six wars for five countries the average was two to five minutes, but of course when you went on defence then the situation changes......by the way, it would take a sixteen wheeler to move all the ammo that I have hahahahahahahahahah........living in the middle of nowhere by myself I might needed, the main thing is no what I have in the house but rather what I have in my inner fence which is ten feet from my home and all around it......soon my main defences will be in place.


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

I was never that lucky, in four different conflicts, never had a firefight last for only 2 minutes!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

When I was a Deputy Sheriff, we were trained by the FBI .

In over two thousand Law Enforcment shootings , the officer had to effect a reload twice and that was when we were still carrying six shooters.

The adverage number of shots fired by the officer was two.

I would expect any conflict you would be involved in wherein you had to shoot to protect your life following a civil disturbance would be similar.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

The average police shooting is only a few rounds and be honest, nobody wants to keep attacking if their amigos start dropping but as my squad leader always said....Incoming rounds ALWAYS have the right of way!! So keep your head down. You just have to be prepared to fight until you win or both parties are willing to walk away.


----------



## az82ce (Oct 16, 2008)

It is terrific to stash 10,000 rounds but you better not do in your house. I had the bad luck of having some a**hole break into my house. While the cops were there doing their thing, they discovered 10 bricks of 22's that I recently purchased and had not "put away". They got quite excited about it and knew that I had a 7mm, 22 rifle and an XDM stolen. I tried my best to convince them that I did not have that much for each weapon. Ammo MUST be stored in the proper container.
How many of you have the "proper container"?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

az82ce said:


> It is terrific to stash 10,000 rounds but you better not do in your house. I had the bad luck of having some a**hole break into my house. While the cops were there doing their thing, they discovered 10 bricks of 22's that I recently purchased and had not "put away". They got quite excited about it and knew that I had a 7mm, 22 rifle and an XDM stolen. I tried my best to convince them that I did not have that much for each weapon. Ammo MUST be stored in the proper container.
> How many of you have the "proper container"?


That sucks. Sorry to hear you had fireearms stolen. I know how you feel. A few years ago I had a M-14 and a 1911 .45 stolen. What are the laws on proper ammo storage were you live?


----------



## paladinFL (Apr 15, 2011)

I see two possible alternatives to ammo stocking if price, storage locations, etc are problems and I am working on these two areas.

1. Crossbow for hunting and perhaps self defense.
2. Black powder for self defense and hunting.

I would consider black powder for self-defense first. It's easy to make although you may have to scrounge far and wide to find the ingredients.

I would think air guns, slingshots, etc. would also be viable. I'll store as much ammo as I can but I want options - remember the rule of three.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ponce said:


> Old Vet? I don't know who you were with but after six wars for five countries the average was two to five minutes, but of course when you went on defence then the situation changes......by the way, it would take a sixteen wheeler to move all the ammo that I have hahahahahahahahahah........living in the middle of nowhere by myself I might needed, the main thing is no what I have in the house but rather what I have in my inner fence which is ten feet from my home and all around it......soon my main defences will be in place.


I had thought about another lengthly response to your "six wars for five countries' and the average firefight lasting two to five minutes, and altho some might find my lenghty response entertaining, I will just call it "TOTAL AND COMPLETE BS" and be done with it.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oldvet. Would love to hear the lengthy respons. I agree with you. I was in the desert under clinton. I have 2 cousins still in they would both agree firefights last longer than a couple min.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

md1911 said:


> Oldvet. Would love to hear the lengthy respons. I agree with you. I was in the desert under clinton. I have 2 cousins still in they would both agree firefights last longer than a couple min.


 We both know it's a big bunch of BS, so why get in another "pissing contest" with him about it, I will just leave well enough alone and go play with my toes or something else that is a lot more entertaining.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oldvet. Right at least playing with your toes or toys would be more constructive. The main question how much ammo is enough. I would love a semi trailer full for each weapon. That's not gona happen though.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*OV.. did you notice I didn't get involved in this one..not just because of the BS slinging but also because we have been giving away too much info to who the fk knows?...

Plus some folks believe watching Rambo reruns several times make them some kind of a Pro..

You can learn more from watching "Band of Brothers" then Rambo.. things like caring for your buddies .. risking all to save another person.. Doing the right thing the first time regardless of what it costs you...but you know this...

Leave the Trolls to their stories and have a beer!...*


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Hahahahahah thanks guys, I am sure glad as hell that I didn't serve with you, sounds to me like the way that you were shooting was around the three and over the fence without looking at what you were shooting at....... oh well, you are braver than myself........ :nuts:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

az82ce said:


> It is terrific to stash 10,000 rounds but you better not do in your house. I had the bad luck of having some a**hole break into my house. While the cops were there doing their thing, they discovered 10 bricks of 22's that I recently purchased and had not "put away". They got quite excited about it and knew that I had a 7mm, 22 rifle and an XDM stolen. I tried my best to convince them that I did not have that much for each weapon. Ammo MUST be stored in the proper container.
> How many of you have the "proper container"?


The only "proper container" for ammo here in Canada is having it stored out-of-sight. It does not need to be locked in a safe, it does not need to be locked in a cabinet, it does not need to be locked in a closet .. it can be legally stored in your dresser-drawer without a lock if you so choose.

The firearms on-the-other-hand (OTOH) need to be locked away in a safe place - or - a not easily accessable place - or - it just needs to be trigger-locked and placed under your bed - or - you could trigger-lock it and put it in a locked gun-case .... or .... just display it on the wall with a cable-lock to make sure that it doesn't walk away easily.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 24, 2012)

The simple answer to this, regardless of how experienced you are, is whatever it takes. No oneanswer will suit all situations and no single experience can account for all variables. Just remember, sticks and stones- the original ammo.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> *OV.. did you notice I didn't get involved in this one..not just because of the BS slinging but also because we have been giving away too much info to who the fk knows?...
> 
> Plus some folks believe watching Rambo reruns several times make them some kind of a Pro..
> 
> ...


HB I absolutely agree. I don't know why I let myself get caught up in this kinda garbage, I guess I just don't like someone filling some inexperienced persons head with a bunch of BS. Again I agree with you and you are correct about the COMSEC/OPSEC and again I will say what I said in the past, that I will really try to stay out of pissing contests even tho I really get a "serious case of the ass" when I see a bunch of BS being spread. 
I "practically promise" that I will be a good boy from now on......  Now let me get off of here so I can go sell some swamp land out in West Texas while I sip on that "cold one". :beercheer:


----------



## res2cue (Mar 14, 2012)

Never have to much of a good thing


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't forget that ammo will be a great item for barter. Could be worth it's weight in gold. So having a few extra thousand rds. for the most common calibers wouldn't hurt.


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

You can never have enough ammo!


----------



## frisian (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe that for the survivalist who has a static retreat that a large supply of ammo is only common sense.
With the emphasis on Carbine calibers over pistol. 22LR should be the exception to the rule. With Large amounts that can be used for trade goods as well as small game hunting, training, pest control etc.
22Lr can be used for much of what people expect to use shotguns for much more cost effectively.

However it intrigues me how many posters seem to have chosen the Shotgun as their primary longarm...

Don't get me wrong I own a pile of scatterguns, a fair supply of ammo for the same and regularly teach defensive shotgun classes, so have a bit of experience with them.

Point is though, that they constitute a secondary weapons system at best. They will not replace the rifle/carbine, no matter what slug argument you come up with. In close quarters they are at least to some extent hampered by shot to shot recovery compared to a carbine as well as their lack of capacity compared to almost any magazine fed auto loading rifle/carbine.

I know this will start a flame war, but I mean no disrespect to those who are Sgun fans. 
I do though hope that if the SHTF and we end up defending our individual turf that the guys that attack my place are all armed with scatterguns:nuts:


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

frisian said:


> I believe that for the survivalist who has a static retreat that a large supply of ammo is only common sense.
> With the emphasis on Carbine calibers over pistol. 22LR should be the exception to the rule. With Large amounts that can be used for trade goods as well as small game hunting, training, pest control etc.
> 22Lr can be used for much of what people expect to use shotguns for much more cost effectively.
> 
> ...


No flame war from me. As much as I do love shotguns and especially my 870 tactical, they do have their place. I agree that for overall static defense the MBR is a better choice. Shotguns IMO are specialty weapons (as well as an excellent hunting firearm) better used for door breaching, close in or possibly CQB action, ambush or home protection. I realize that the 12 guage shotgun is an awesome weapon and the only issues I have against carrying one as your main battle weapon is lack of range and limited magazine capacity. Again this is just MHO and isn't meant to bash the shotgun or its users.


----------



## beansbullets (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a shotgun for the wife or kids to use in a home invasion type situation, where their aim is not so critical just point in the right direction and pretty much guaranteed hit. One more thing, I think the sound of racking a round in a shotgun strikes fear in a lot of people.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't made my way through these pages yet, but how long is ammo going to keep anyway? I understand that at one time it was coated with lacquer? I read somewhere that some is coated with polymers now?

Can anyone verify what it is coated with and really, how long is it going to store anyway?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree on the shotgun issue also. I have an extended mag on mine and it is still only 7 rounds. My ar has 30. Comparitively I can put over 120 rounds downrange in the same amount of time as 14 shotgun rounds. With preloaded mags you can have access to far more firepower than a pump gun. But I still love the sound of a shotty!!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

And ammo life depends on where you live. Its dry where I'm at and it would take decades for ammo to go bad if ever. But in ultra humid areas?? The rounds need to be good quality brass or coated steel otherwise there's gonna be problems.


----------



## frisian (Mar 18, 2011)

If good quality ammo is kept away from contaminants and as cool and dry as is reasonably possible, it will literally outlast you.
There are huge quantities of surplus ammo on the market that dates back to WW2, occasionally older.
Most of the standard issue ammo made within the last 50 yrs seems to be very reliable.
How it is packaged and how it was stored will have a great deal to do with how well it will function today. 
Certainly the quality of the ammo in its original production is a prime issue as well.
But if you are concerned with current production ammo going bad, then your primary conern will be to store it clean, dry and cool. GI surplus ammo cans in good condition are a good move.

As to the question of laquer & polymer, there are a couple of issues here.

First, in the past, primers of loaded military rounds were laquered to help seal them from moisture. 
Today most military style ammo that uses brass cases use a crimping method to seal the primer pocket, at least most I am aware of.

Ammo using steel cases often have the outside of the casing laquered or currently coated with polymer to prevent corrosion to the casing over time.

Hope this helps...


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

tenOC said:


> I haven't made my way through these pages yet, but how long is ammo going to keep anyway? I understand that at one time it was coated with lacquer? I read somewhere that some is coated with polymers now?
> 
> Can anyone verify what it is coated with and really, how long is it going to store anyway?


When I inherited a few 22's from my grandfather who had passed away at least 25 years earlier, there was a handful of 22lr rounds with them. Every gun case in the cabinet they were kept in had a definite mildew smell to them so I can safely surmise that dry and environmentally controlled were not part of the storage process here. I also don't actually know how old the rounds were, just at least 25 years. With no cleaning or any other care, I put them in his 22 semi auto and they and the gun all worked just fine.

Granted you can't infer recommendations from one example, but it leads me to believe that they hold up better than we might think.


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

tenOC said:


> I haven't made my way through these pages yet, but how long is ammo going to keep anyway? I understand that at one time it was coated with lacquer? I read somewhere that some is coated with polymers now?
> 
> Can anyone verify what it is coated with and really, how long is it going to store anyway?


Most of the current ammo on the market that is coated with lacquer is from Russia or some former eastern bloc countries. It stores just as well as brass case. Difference being is it is not made to be used in your standard rifles, as it leaves a residue build up in the barrel and chamber.
It's ok for AK type weapons, including SKS, which have greater tolerence. As for American AR's, M14's, and bolt actions, not good.


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd say as far as stockpiling anything you can never have too much. There are too many X factors to accurately estimate how much is enough. What if you add people to your group? What if there's a fire or flood and a portion of your stash is destroyed? What if someone from your group runs off with some of your stuff? So my advice is to keep stockpiling even when you think you have enough. More importantly keep it balanced, when you buy a box of shells buy a few cans of spam and a bottle of vitamins. Remember you can't eat your ammo when you run out of food.


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

paladinFL said:


> I see two possible alternatives to ammo stocking if price, storage locations, etc are problems and I am working on these two areas.
> 
> 1. Crossbow for hunting and perhaps self defense.
> 2. Black powder for self defense and hunting.
> ...


Yeah air rifles are a good idea for small game huning. You can get one nowadays that shoots 1000 fps for a hundred bucks. Plus you can stock thousands and thousands of pellets for very little money.


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> The only "proper container" for ammo here in Canada is having it stored out-of-sight. It does not need to be locked in a safe, it does not need to be locked in a cabinet, it does not need to be locked in a closet .. it can be legally stored in your dresser-drawer without a lock if you so choose.
> 
> The firearms on-the-other-hand (OTOH) need to be locked away in a safe place - or - a not easily accessable place - or - it just needs to be trigger-locked and placed under your bed - or - you could trigger-lock it and put it in a locked gun-case .... or .... just display it on the wall with a cable-lock to make sure that it doesn't walk away easily.


Damn sorry man, that's really lame. Did the cops ever catch the guy?


----------



## scorpiorising (Mar 31, 2012)

res2cue said:


> Never have to much of a good thing


Well said brother.


----------



## fburgprepper (Mar 31, 2012)

No such thing


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just get what you can afford for now. Even though prices are starting to climb. Watch for sales. Prices will continue to climb as the year goes by. Especially as we get closer to the Elections.


----------

